
Robot can forge handwritten signatures (2015) - dfeojm-zlib
http://betabeat.com/2015/01/this-fleet-of-robots-that-can-identically-forge-handwriting-signitures/
======
dfeojm-zlib
As a protest, I always draw a figure in the signature box. There's no
authorization, authentication or non-repudiation provided by a handwritten
signature; it's antiquated, historical business/social theater.

